# Stronghold 2 Language



## gratefully_dead (Jul 26, 2007)

hey I just installed Stronghold 2 which i downloaded as a torrent only i accidentally got i think the dutch version or something so its all in this other language i dont even know if its dutch or not but i certainly dont speak it lol so is there something i can download that will change it to english or am i gonna have to download a new torrent? the game runs fine and everything its just a language issue


----------



## Shane (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry we cannot help you on illegal downloading

http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html


----------



## gratefully_dead (Jul 26, 2007)

well this isnt a very helpful forum hahaha thanks anyway man


----------



## Shane (Jul 26, 2007)

gratefully_dead said:


> well this isnt a very helpful forum hahaha thanks anyway man



Trust me dude we are a helpfull forum but just not for illegal stuff 

Sorry


----------



## hermeslyre (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha, this is so funny. 

Wait.. you mean you won't help me configure a game i downloaded illegally? GOD, I hate you! Computerforum, what's wrong with you!?


----------



## DCIScouts (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, illegal items are a BIG no-no.  Thread closed.


----------

